
Ask HN: If you tried your best to avoid tracking, what phone would you get? - bszupnick
If you were to get a new phone today that places value on privacy&#x2F;not tracking, what path would you go?<p>Trying to strike a balance between privacy, usability, stability, and price I&#x27;m finding it hard to find a decent option.
======
edent
Tracking by whom?

If you're worried about advertisers - you have two choices. On any phone you
can root, replace the HOSTS file using
[https://adaway.org/](https://adaway.org/)

On phones you cannot root, use
[https://blokada.org/index.html](https://blokada.org/index.html) to create a
tracker blocking VPN.

Run Firefox as your main browser. Use sandboxed apps for Facebook, Twitter,
etc.

------
adelrosarioh
If we talk about a simple phone just an old Nokia 3310 would do it.

In terms of smartphones the Blackberry KEYone claims to be the most secure
Android Smartphone.

(disclaimer: I have not used this smartphone and I am not a security
specialist.)

